# For Those Of You Who Have Horses That Lean, a revelation (for me anywa



## beaconhorse (10 November 2006)

Beacon has always leaned on my hands big style, no matter how much seat and leg I used. He has always prefered a french link rugby pelham (no idea why) Out hunting he would grab the bit, put his nose to the ground and gallop off, and I could not get his head up. I have tried just about EVERY bit I could find and NONE worked without some horrid resistance. UNTIL a friend in the US sent me a slow twist fulmer, with a Dr Bristol link 

OMG the difference is absolutely incredible, he is soft, rounded, working into the outside rein, working thro and cannot lean on it  Also when he tries to put his head down and run he can't  

Her daughter who trained with the Spanish Riding School used it on her huge horse who was the same, then once he had built up the muscles and was not arguing with it, she switched to a normal french link. Another example is Jester, he was originally schooled in a Dr Bristol then switched to a FL and could even be hunted in the FL in the end

Here is hoping I may one day have ahorse who will do stressage as well as jumping (well I can hope)


----------



## ladylisa (10 November 2006)

Any chance of a piccy of the bit, as my sister is having the same problem with her horse!


----------



## flyingfeet (10 November 2006)

Interesting maybe twisted mouthpeices will come back into fashion. 

They went out of fashion, due to the fact that mouthpeice does dig in and is designed to be uncomfortable - used in a single joint it completely flies in the face of the recent ergonomic bitting: 






The US also us 'twisted' mouthpeices which are incredibly thin and sharp (worth knowing if you are ordering one)






However shuold be noted that in Western Riding the contact is completely different, and horses do not have a constant pressure from the bits. Harsher bits are used more lightly and generally in a more humane manner than say someone hauling with a snaffle out hunting.


----------



## Gingernags (10 November 2006)

See now I've found that although mine went better in french links (hanging cheek) for a while, then in a myler for a while (fixed cheek and rein slots), she always eventually learns to lean on them and we're back to square one...

Now I read somewhere (can't remember where) that if you have a fixed bit ring - so eggbutt, hanging cheek, pelham etc... that is what gives them something to lean on as the bit is more rigid in the mouth, it can't go anywhere.

However, with a loose ring, the bit moves about on the ring so they can't get hold and lean because the bit will move.

So I put it into practice - I still prefer the french link as it gives room for a fleshy tongue and doesn't nutcracker into the roof of the mouth and put as much pressure on the bars - and it does seem to work.

She's now been in this bit for about 4 months and hasn't started leaning...  so it does seem that you need to pay attention to the cheeks as well as the mouthpiece.

Wish I could remember where I read it now!!!!  Senile moment obviously!







(Oh and it was only £6.99 instead of the £50 for the myler!!!)


----------



## Alibear (10 November 2006)

I find a standard DR Bristol works just as well, was Mac's perfect hacking bit as gave me just enough "oi" for the occasion lairy moments. Stopped him curling up perfectly.

Not dressage legal though. He went in a french link for everything else.


----------



## Amymay (10 November 2006)

We use something similar on the big boy out hunting.  We call it his barb wire bit!!


----------



## fairhill (10 November 2006)

I've heard the same - I always use a loose ring cheek on my leaner - usually with the waterford mouthpiece as it's so flexible she hasn't got anything to get hold of.

I tried her in a baucher and she was terrible, I had to get off after 10 minutes with really sore shoulders.


----------



## beaconhorse (10 November 2006)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl...6lr%3D%26sa%3DN

Scroll down a few to the fulmer twist

It is similar to this one ut has a Dr bristol link in the middle, also not so many twist on it
not sure if that is any use to you or not SORRY

As for the loose ring debate,  normally I would agree, however just a loose ring even a loose ring Dr Bristol did not have such good results with him


----------

